# Great angle head lizards - male and female



## orionmystery (Apr 22, 2012)

Still no luck catching them feeding or mating, yet.

A handsome male. 4 mosquitoes on his back, and an unknown worm on his rear right leg.



Male great angle head lizard...IMG_3924 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

A beautiful female....two mosquitoes on her back



Female great angle head lizard...IMG_3549 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Male great angle head lizard...IMG_3933 copy (2) by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Female great angle head lizard...IMG_3539 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Female great angle head lizard...IMG_3560 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More images of the males, females and juveniles: Gonocephalus grandis - angle head lizard | Up Close with Nature


----------

